# Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht



## Sunr1se (31. August 2011)

*[Bild-Update] Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

Hallo alle zusammen,
da ja hier heftig diskutiert wird ob und wie und warum, dachte ich, schick ich mal ein paar Bilder dazu 

Es sei dazu angemerkt, 
dass die Filet´s 24h tiefgefroren wurden, damit eventuelle Parasiten hops gehn...
Man weiss ja nie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ausserdem lassen sich halb gefrorene Filet´s besser schneiden ;p

Zutaten waren Folgende:

300gr Sushi-Reis
330ml Wasser
100gr Barsch-Filet
1/4 Salatgurke
1 Blatt Kumbo-Seetang (optional)
2 EL Reis-Essig
4 Blatt Nori-Algen
Salz 
Zucker
Wasabi
eingelegter Ingwer
Soja Sauce

Zusammen hat der Spaß um die 12 Euro gekostet...
Die meissten Sachen reichen aber noch für weitere Portionen

Wer zu den Bildern noch mehr Info´s haben möchte einfach laut schreien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße und viel Spaß damit (Jetzt auch mit den passenden ersten Bildern ;p, *Teils 2 gibts weiter unten... *)


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

Bilder??? Siehst Du auf Deinem PC mehr als wir hier?


----------



## Kotzi (31. August 2011)

*AW: Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

Naja zumindestens sehen jetzt 2 mehr als du.
Sehr lecker sieht das aus, danke für die anregung!


----------



## Brikz83 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

ich sehe leider auch nix |kopfkrat


----------



## Sunr1se (1. September 2011)

*AW: Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

Hier Teil 2 ...

Hoffe jetzt kann jeder was sehen#6


----------



## Kistenmann (1. September 2011)

*AW: Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

...ich sehe weder Bilder noch Links.....


----------



## villemflusser (1. September 2011)

*AW: Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

ich seh' alles, und weil das Auge ja bekanntlich mit isst, ist das auch schön, aber trotzdem wüsste ich gerne noch: Hat's denn auch geschmeckt? |wavey:


----------



## Brikz83 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

jetzt seh ich sie auch....sieht super aus obwohl ich es lieber mag wenn Fisch und Gemüse in den Rollen sind. Meine Lieblingskombo : Fisch+Avocado+ Frühlingszwiebel


----------



## Sunr1se (1. September 2011)

*AW: Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

Geschmeckt hats sehr lecker |supergri
Allerdings ist Barsch vom Eigengeschmack her seehr mild.
Also perfekt für Sushi-Einsteiger, die den starken GEschmack von rohen Thun oder Lachs noch nicht so gewöhnt sind...

Frühlingszwiebel? muss ich mal ausprobieren 
Die Avocado heb ich mir für die Inside-Out-Rollen auf, hab mir die Tage Fliegenfisch-Rogen bestellt, mal ob´s was wird... ^^


----------



## Kistenmann (1. September 2011)

*AW: Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

Sieht sehr gut aus und die Idee mit der Frühlingszwiebel ist auch gut


----------



## Hannes94 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

Schaut auf jeden Fall sehr lecker aus  Werde ich auch mal testen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Barsch-Maki-Sushi selbst gemacht*

Jetzt mit den Bildern siehts gut aus 
Hast Du fein gemacht - sauber gearbeitet.

Weiterhin guten Appetit.

So nen schiet - jetzt habe ich Hunger - muß aber noch ne Stunde arbeiten.


----------

